# What have you donated, sold or trashed recently?



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2022)

I love the "What have you bought recently" thread and was thinking about the flip side of buying. Many of us - myself included - have more stuff than we need, want or will ever use. This thread is to encourage each other along the streamlining process. 

Yesterday while putting away Christmas stuff, I packed up a box of decorations I no longer care to take out and put away every year. Also most of my Christmas towels. When cleaning the bedroom I added a couple of sets of (non-holiday) sheets, some random vases that have come with delivered flowers and a few miscellaneous items that I have no need for. 

DH will bring them to the Salvation Army drop off site later this morning.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2022)

A Velux blanket that I had carefully stored for more than fifteen years.

I took it out of its storage bag recently and after a few days of use, it began to shed and disintegrate.

I feel bad that I didn't use it or give it away years ago. 

There's a lesson in there somewhere.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2022)

We recently donated a huge bag of clothes .. mainly summer tops that I haven't worn for about 3 years, and some very new shoes. I forgot to take the box of books - next time!

Sometime this week, we will take towels, blankets, pet dishes/toys to the Humane Society.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Posted on here the other day that I'd taken a Rifle stock to the Recycle centre... not being used to seeing any gun parts , the 'waste operatives' were all repeating.. 'gun..gun''.. as they saw me go towards the dumpsters..lol ..I got rid of a whole bunch of almost new Duvets..into the waste centre, it's such a pity because none of the charity shops will take them as donations...

Yesterday I was left with several unwanted  really nice jackets  by a family member to sell or donate..


----------



## Jules (Jan 16, 2022)

Yesterday I had a box of food to donate.  None of the centres were open. 

After Christmas, I packed up extra ornaments & towels too.  They’re nice but not needed.  Was given a pair of mugs with a Christmas theme, they went into a drawer of items that can be given to women’s centre next December. 

I like to donate to agencies that give directly to the recipients rather than sell to people who can afford them first.  During our extreme cold spells clothes and bedding are requested.  I wasn’t pleased when I hauled three large boxes of sleeping bags, etc into a Salvation Army and then they said they’d be selling them.  They also high grade items out to other cities.  They’re low on my list for donations.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Posted on here the other day that I'd taken a Rifle stock to the Recycle centre... not being used to seeing any gun parts , the 'waste operatives' were all repeating.. 'gun..gun''.. as they saw me go towards the dumpsters..lol ..I got rid of a whole bunch of almost new Duvets..into the waste centre, it's such a pity because none of the charity shops will take them as donations...
> 
> Yesterday I was left with several unwanted  really nice jackets  by a family member to sell or donate..


@hollydolly 
Hols, do your animal shelters take duvets/comforters, etc?


----------



## terry123 (Jan 16, 2022)

Have boxes of books and a bag of clothes to be picked up by Salvation Army.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> Hols, do your animal shelters take duvets/comforters, etc?


No unfortunately not, not since the pandemic started


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Jules said:


> Yesterday I had a box of food to donate.  None of the centres were open.
> 
> After Christmas, I packed up extra ornaments & towels too.  They’re nice but not needed.  Was given a pair of mugs with a Christmas theme, they went into a drawer of items that can be given to women’s centre next December.
> 
> I like to donate to agencies that give directly to the recipients rather than sell to people who can afford them first.  During our extreme cold spells clothes and bedding are requested.  *I wasn’t pleased when I hauled three large boxes of sleeping bags, etc into a Salvation Army and then they said they’d be selling them.  They also high grade items out to other cities.  They’re low on my list for donations.*


You're absolutely right, they do that here too


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2022)

Jules said:


> like to donate to agencies that give directly to the recipients rather than sell to people who can afford them first. During our extreme cold spells clothes and bedding are requested.* I wasn’t pleased when I hauled three large boxes of sleeping bags, etc into a Salvation Army and then they said they’d be selling them.* They also high grade items out to other cities. They’re low on my list for donations.


I'm of two minds about this, living where there's a huge homeless population (one of the downsides of living where the weather is mild).  Sure, I'd like people to be warm and hope to lend a hand with that.  The other side of the coin: a fair number of homeless people hoard and the mess/trash in the areas they inhabit is not to be believed.  

I no longer donate goods to charities that give things away unless it's through actual shelters.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

An old box spring and mattress was picked up by 1-800-JUNK.


----------



## Jules (Jan 16, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I no longer donate goods to charities that give things away unless it's through actual shelters.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 16, 2022)

I started a big bag of stuff.  Christmas ornaments, frying pan, cell phone stuff, makeup lighted mirror,  and other stuff.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 16, 2022)

When the contractors were here, repairing my basement a few months ago, I gave them some exercise equipment that had been sitting there. It was useful at one time, but I no longer used it. It was a win-win situation.


----------



## Remy (Jan 19, 2022)

Jules said:


> Yesterday I had a box of food to donate.  None of the centres were open.
> 
> After Christmas, I packed up extra ornaments & towels too.  They’re nice but not needed.  Was given a pair of mugs with a Christmas theme, they went into a drawer of items that can be given to women’s centre next December.
> 
> I like to donate to agencies that give directly to the recipients rather than sell to people who can afford them first.  During our extreme cold spells clothes and bedding are requested.  I wasn’t pleased when I hauled three large boxes of sleeping bags, etc into a Salvation Army and then they said they’d be selling them.  They also high grade items out to other cities.  They’re low on my list for donations.


I'm with you. I donate to the PAWS thrift store though the woman who runs the place now is a complete bitch.

I took some books, a vintage quilt and other items over a couple of weeks ago.

Lots of re-ellers at the thrift stores now too. They buy to sell online, including clothes.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2022)

Gave away some dishes and bowls I don't use.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)

I finally took loads of stuff to Goodwill.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 19, 2022)

Some of the home exercise stuff I got when the gym was shutdown for covid.

The gym was only closed for 4 weeks, so about time.


PamfromTx said:


> I finally took loads of stuff to Goodwill.


Wish we had one here, I like them.  I take it either to a thrift shop at the Presbyterian Church, its my first choice but they can only take a limited amount of stuff, its a very small operation.  More goes to the Mormon's Deseret Industries (DI), a very well run place, and much larger (https://www.deseretindustries.org/).  

Nothing wrong with the DI, I just like a smaller place where I know most everybody.  My wife attends the very small Presbyterian Church here, I go to the gym Sunday mornings.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2022)

I gave my daughter handbags I had that were never used  and still had their tags on them and she was dropping them off at the Goodwill


----------



## Lara (Jan 19, 2022)

I donated half of my worldly possessions from a 3200 sqft home 
because I was going to downsize...which I did but not as much as I thought.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 19, 2022)

I've been selling off tools and building supplies from are island home, as it's up for sale. Taking a week long vacation at Palmas Delmar on the big island right now, and will be back to packing up some things for shipping back to CO, and selling off the rest. Sales have been brisk, as a lot of things are unavailable here and prices are much higher than when I purchased, so making out pretty well. Mike


----------



## Irwin (Jan 19, 2022)

As soon as the ice melts (possibly tomorrow), I'm going to pack up all the clothes that I never wear and bring them to Goodwill along with some other stuff from around the house that's just taking up room. Clutter just seems to accumulate if you let it. High entropy is the natural state of being, so a bit of proactive energy expenditure is required every once in a while.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 19, 2022)

I don't know if this fits the topic but I threw out a bunch of things like books and clothes.  I just didn't have the patience to take them elsewhere.  I bet, though, that someone found them at the dump!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I gave my daughter handbags I had that were never used  and still had their tags on them and she was dropping them off at the Goodwill


Sassy, your post reminded me that I've got about ten handbags in a guest room closet.  I've added them to my list of things to go through and winnow the ones I might use again from those I won't.  Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 20, 2022)

Lots of clothing to VietNam Vets.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Jan 26, 2022)

Just completed a home remodeling, so definitely cleared the space and got rid of stuff!  DAV.org picked up donated items.


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

I donated 5 cellphones to the children's camp quality.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 26, 2022)

*Well, I have a bag of books ready to bring down to our community room when it reopens.  The little library of books we had was damaged by water during our little fire.  
So, I guess this counts as a donation*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2022)

The most recent things I've donated to Goodwill around the holidays were two down/feather comforters.  They were in excellent condition and I washed them before I donated.  No signs of wear at all on them.  We replaced them with one thicker and warmer down comforter for our king sized bed.


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 26, 2022)

I recently paid $240 for a watch which I purchased on a well known web site beginning with the letter "A". It arrived and I hated it -- the day/date did not look nearly as good in person as it did in a picture on the web -- OK I admit I'm picky. So I clicked on "Return" and up popped a message that this item was not eligible for return. I remembered the Watch page said it was returnable -- and it still did! Called Customer Service. Woman answered, I explained the problem, and she said she was crediting me for the full amount and I could keep the watch or give it away! Next day, off to a local church thrift shop. Donated the watch, still in the case -- and no I'm not taking a deduction. Few days ago I was walking by the shop and the woman who I'd given it to came running out to tell me they had sold it and the guy who bought it was ecstatic! (-8


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 26, 2022)

Donated some cash today to the truckers doing what everyone else says can't be done.
 They are protesting about the  injections, also the commands from those in Ottawa and more.
   World wide notice seeing that Canada is working hard to get things right


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 26, 2022)

Tossed a bunch of toys for kids under 2 into our recycle bin. Almost entirely plastic and too worn out to donate.


----------



## Lawrence (Jan 26, 2022)

We bought a new bed and had it put in our bedroom and live love it, it is a new standard mattress combo with the top gel layer to help pull heat away from us. In the back of our truck is the old waterbed we have had from the 1980s and it is going to the dump after we throw more junk in the back of the truck to make it a full load. We found out that getting older it is hard for us to get in and out of the waterbed.


----------

